# Nipple Piercing



## britgrl (Feb 20, 2008)

So I am thinking about getting my nipples pierced.  Just wondering for those that have theirs done if they have any thoughts.  Pros and cons about having had them pierced.  TIA.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

It's really hard to keep your hands off them, but if you keep them clean and make sure the hoop/bar is wide enough to allow for swelling, it should be fine.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

ohmigod, whenever I think about this it triggers the primeval instinct to cross my arms over my boobs to protect them.  I even have a hard time getting a mammogram done because of the pasties I have to place on my nipples. I guess my breasts are sensitive but I seriously can't understand why people want to have this done? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What kind of bras do you wear, how do you shower, bathe, make love without fear of catching your nipplewear on something and ripping them off? How does  your guy suck on them without getting them caught in his teeth? Uugghhh.... 

Good luck


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2008)

my friend has his nipple peirced. he says they increase the sensitivity. just do what you wanna do!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_ohmigod, whenever I think about this it triggers the primeval instinct to cross my arms over my boobs to protect them.  I even have a hard time getting a mammogram done because of the pasties I have to place on my nipples. I guess my breasts are sensitive but I seriously can't understand why people want to have this done? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What kind of bras do you wear, how do you shower, bathe, make love without fear of catching your nipplewear on something and ripping them off? How does  your guy suck on them without getting them caught in his teeth? Uugghhh.... 

Good luck_

 
It feels good. Adrenaline is an amazing drug.
Regular bras.
It doesn't catch if you're aware of it. Loofas can be tricky but mostly it's all good. 
He's never gotten them caught in his teeth.



The biggest thing about them is waiting until they're healed before you start jacking with them.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 20, 2008)

Just be sure to take care of the piercing and keep it clean - do what the piercer advises to care for them and you should be good.  Keep in mind though, that there is the possibility the jewelry may migrate out.  It's the body's response to unnatural "organisms" in the body.  If they do, they can only be re done once as scar tissue begins to form and can damage the skin.  A professional piercer should never re pierce the same area more than once for health reasons.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 20, 2008)

I had one of my nipples pierced a couple of years ago and despite what you may think it did not hurt. There is some obvious discomfort but the pain amount was A LOT less than when I had my belly button done.

The healing process is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO long. Although I loved the piercing my bf hated it. It was TOO senstive to touch and only one of the girls got the attention. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways eventually I got fed up with his complaining and took it out. Some days it was painful to even move my arm other days it was awesome. And yes. You can breast feed after you take out your nipple ring it doesnt damage anything


----------



## fingie (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my nipples pierced a few years ago and had my daughter in 2006.  She was breastfed with no problems, but since I had to take them out I had to get them repierced once she wasn't BF anymore.  Personally, mine aren't sensitive now and they weren't sensitive before--but thats me.  In a few months I'll be taking them out for a breast augmentation and then repiercing (vertical this time vs horizontal the last 2 times) because I love the way they make them look.  I've always been self concious of my nipples because I felt like they were kinda large, and piercings are my way to make them be pretty. (If that makes sense)

Anyways, research it.  BMEZine.com helped me a lot by reading through other peoples experiences and looking at pictures.
In the end its up to you, it's definately uncomfortable for a little bit but for me, it was totally worth it!


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Feb 21, 2008)

So.. I got mine pierced on my eighteenth birthday, all I can say is that everyone has a different experience with the piercing, and the healing, and everything.

Not to discourage you, but WOW! The pain was pretty bad. Very visceral. Honestly, my brain invented a sound to accompany the feeling of the needle when I got the piercing done. But, I guess it wasn't that bad, since I still got them both done.

I didn't have the best time with the healing process, and I wound up losing a lot of sensitivity. In the end, I took my piercings out. Sometimes I miss them, but there are just little things about having them done that I couldn't deal with.


----------



## duckduck (Feb 21, 2008)

I had mine pierced for about 3 years. Surprisingly, actually getting them pierced was not so bad - adrenaline and endorphins kick in within about 0.1 second, and the pain disappears quickly. I was sore for a few days after I got them, but I took really good care of them, and they healed up nicely. It was a lot of fun for my boyfriend and I to have them, and no, teeth were never an issue. I definitely caught them on things more times than I can count (I am super clumsy) and while this would make them sore for a few days and require special care, it never ripped them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I finally ended up removing them because had gotten back into competitive swimming. The racing suits would show them, and the daily hour-long exposure to chlorine was drying them out very heavily. As a result, they started to reject, and all attempts to rectify the problem were fruitless. I ended up removing them and it was like losing a body part. I still miss them terribly, but re-piercing through the scar tissue is usually much more painful, and generally not successful. Anyways, I would HIGHLY recommend you get them done - provided you are not a big swimmer that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, even if you are, you can wear these: Buy Nexcare Tegaderm Transparent Dressing Online at drugstore.com
A little expensive, but I would have given anything to know about them before this happened.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 21, 2008)

i had both mine done but only wear one. no pain in fact me and the artist were laughing the whole time. If you take care of them they will be just fine if you don't like a girl i knew they will get infected easily. Oh and until they heal don't go changing to bars/rings like every other day... constanly changing the ring before it heals will cause it to harden or you might not be ble to get the ring back in. and  if you do change it... try to keep some kind of jewelry in it for a year otherwise it can still close up and when you go back for round two it'll huurrrrrrt.


----------



## kokometro (Feb 21, 2008)

I had implants put in and even though they didn't cut around the nipple (under the breast incision) my nipples are so sensitive that I can't even touch them. And I'm not saying that they are sensitive in a good way. When I started reading this thread, I almost passed out.  

Good luck with that.. I"m all squidgy now.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 21, 2008)

I have had mine for 5 years, and I love them. My nipples weren't that sensitive but after I got them done its a lot better. The pain wasn't really that bad, just the 2nd one was a bitch. But I would have to say that my nipples hurt worse than getting my hood pierced, sorry if that is TMI. Just take care of them properly, mine healed withing a few months with proper cleaning. A few of my g/f's got them done and didn't take care of them properly, it was kinda gross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are the best things besides my hood piercing, so good luck if you do decide you pierce your girls.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

Really? Because my hood piercing didn't hurt at ALL. The only part that was uncomfortable was when she had to put the receiver thing (trocar? Catheter? I don't remember) in place. And that was just weird.



I think I'm just a masochist.


----------



## britgrl (Feb 21, 2008)

I just want to say thank you to all the lovely ladies that have responded.  I really appreciate the feedback!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Really? Because my hood piercing didn't hurt at ALL. The only part that was uncomfortable was when she had to put the receiver thing (trocar? Catheter? I don't remember) in place. And that was just weird.



I think I'm just a masochist._

 
I worded that wrong, lol. I agree that the "thing" was WAY more uncomfortable than the actual piercing part. My friend thought her hood hurt worse than her nipples, and I just looked at her like your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Pascal (Feb 21, 2008)

I had both of mine pierced in when I was 19, I took them out 8 months later. They hurt when they move around, you can literally feel the piercing moving around under your nipple. I was real good with them, I never got an infection I constantly has sterile saline solution and a shot glass to clean the piercings throughout the day. It was fun for a while, then I got over them, it was just a phase I went through. Plus they hurt when you touch them and try to stimulate them, they hurt like a bitch, If you get a lot of (sexual) attention on your nipples from someone else they will hurt after you get piercings. If you enjoy your nipples and the feeling they give you, I wouldn't get them pierced, plus I heard if you pierce your nipples you can't breast feed in the future, but I didn't care about that part, I don't want kids anyways. 
Good Luck to you


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_ But I would have to say that my nipples hurt worse than getting my hood pierced, sorry if that is TMI._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Really? Because my hood piercing didn't hurt at ALL. The only part that was uncomfortable was when she had to put the receiver thing (trocar? Catheter? I don't remember) in place. And that was just weird.I think I'm just a masochist._

 

I 2nd that. I didn't feel for either. the only thing that ws uncorfortable abut the hood piercing is how i had to sit in the chair and the set ws leather it was like awkwrd sex in a car. BUT i did lose some feeling after the hood as opposed to my nipples.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 

 
_ plus I heard if you pierce your nipples you can't breast feed in the future_

 
I heard the same thing in sex ed in middle school, they had me believing tht i wouldn't be able to breast feed because all the milk will be shooting all over the place.... and i have to say it's not true. I breastfed nipple ring in for the first month then took it out for the next 7 and it was fine. If anything happened it was so minute i didn't notice it


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 21, 2008)

you guys are brave souls lol. nipples and hoods pierced....agh. If I wasn't such a wimp I might try it. But I doubt it. Knowing my luck something bad would happen.

for those with hood piercings--.................does it really make you like a hundred times more sensitive? I've heard stories of girls with that pierced and they orgasm by like, walking up the steps. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons? Its hard for me to orgasm at all so this might be a good solution...?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_for those with hood piercings--.................does it really make you like a hundred times more sensitive? I've heard stories of girls with that pierced and they orgasm by like, walking up the steps. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons? Its hard for me to orgasm at all so this might be a good solution...?_

 
There is vertical & horizontal. I have horizontal, where the round ball in the ring sits right on the hood itself. Oral is way more intense for me. The girl that pierced me said horizontal can get you off if you walk a certain way. BTW the  horizontal is used with a ring and vertical is use with a barbell.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Feb 21, 2008)

So, I know I already posted, and didn't necessarily have the most positive things to say, but...

I am actually one of the clumsiest people in the world, and I never had a mishap with my pierced nipples. I was really concerned going into it that I was going to get them caught on something, but it really wasn't much of a problem once the initial swelling had gone down. I had them pierced with long barbells, because I was a little bit concerned about rings getting stuck on things. As a lasting concern, you should really make sure you talk to whoever does your piercing about which option is the best for you.

Also, don't be scared to ask questions, because, I didn't, and my piercings wound up slightly crooked. Once the swelling had stopped, I realized that they were still lined up at an angle. That was not a pleasant surprise.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_There is vertical & horizontal. I have horizontal, where the round ball in the ring sits right on the hood itself. Oral is way more intense for me. The girl that pierced me said horizontal can get you off if you walk a certain way. BTW the horizontal is used with a barbell and vertical is use with a ring._

 
I am scared that I'm considering this. LOL. I can't imagine actually getting it done. But if it would help me orgasm that'd be great.

I'm so chicken. My boyfriend would haaaaaaate it lol. He didn't want me to get my tongue pierced or anything else for that matter. imagine me coming home with _that _surprise.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_There is vertical & horizontal. I have horizontal, where the round ball in the ring sits right on the hood itself. Oral is way more intense for me. The girl that pierced me said horizontal can get you off if you walk a certain way. BTW the  horizontal  is  used with a barbell and vertical is use with a ring._

 
Mine's vertical and is a barbell.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_you guys are brave souls lol. nipples and hoods pierced....agh. If I wasn't such a wimp I might try it. But I doubt it. Knowing my luck something bad would happen.

for those with hood piercings--.................does it really make you like a hundred times more sensitive? I've heard stories of girls with that pierced and they orgasm by like, walking up the steps. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons? Its hard for me to orgasm at all so this might be a good solution...?_

 
It does make it more sensitive and it does change the sensation.
Cons are, don't go commando. Snags suck.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Feb 22, 2008)

am i allowed to comment being a guy and all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i have both my nipples pierced, vertically. i had them done horizontally (sp?) before, but they got pulled out. lmao. that deff hurt more than getting them pierced. i have to say, the healing time is foreverrrrrrrrr. it gets annoying. but they feel amazing. i mean AMAZING. with someone else or even just in the shower, and yes i admit to spending a little more time using body wash on my chest area.

id reccomend them, as long as you know that they can take up to a full year to heal completely.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Dear God.
Pulled out?
*cringe*


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know about this.. no matter what anyone says, I would talk to my OB/gyn first and get their take, not a professional piercer's or a friend who's had no "issues", about what they think--if you even _think_ you'll ever want to have kids and possibly breastfeed... one would think there would be a high risk of scar tissue affecting your ability to properly breastfeed your baby in the future... Just food for thought.  There's a huge difference between what you think you want (or have! to have done) when you're say, 19 or 20, than when your pushing 30 or older....(I'm not assuming you're young, but...)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I don't know about this.. no matter what anyone says, I would talk to my OB/gyn first and get their take, not a professional piercer's or a friend who's had no "issues", about what they think--if you even think you'll ever want to have kids and possibly breastfeed... one would think there would be a high risk of scar tissue affecting your ability to properly breastfeed your baby in the future... Just food for thought.  There's a huge difference between what you think you want (or have! to have done) when you're say, 19 or 20, than when your pushing 30 or older....(I'm not assuming you're young, but...)_

 
Nope.
Milk ducts aren't fed by one duct into one hole in the nipple. 
The scar tissue would have to be some kind of massive to completely close off milk distribution.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2008)

My friend had hers done.  She didn't have them done at the exact same time so when the second piercing was done she squirmed and now its not even like the other one.  Now she doesn't want it redone because of the pain. It doesn't look bad, its just not even.  
She also has snagged it a couple of times on her bra/shirt and you could just tell that it hurt like hell.  And your nipples stay hard for a long time afterward and you could tell it really started to get annoying and painful. 
but once you get it done if you are anything like her you'll want to show everyone, lol.  It's okay, just make sure you are showing the right people that want to see and not your best friends husband.  That annoyed my hubby and he can't stand her.


----------



## britgrl (Feb 22, 2008)

Once again thanks for the feedback.  I am not worried about the breastfeeding.  I have had my two children and that is all for me.  My breastfeeding days are done.  woooo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is now more for me than anything else.  I LOOOOVVVEEEE how sensitive my nipples are already and the possiblity of enhancing that feeling is a huge turn on.  My only concerns are, if I loose that feeling I would be extremely upset.  That is why I was looking for the feedback.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I am scared that I'm considering this. LOL. I can't imagine actually getting it done. *But if it would help me orgasm that'd be great.*

I'm so chicken. My boyfriend would haaaaaaate it lol. He didn't want me to get my tongue pierced or anything else for that matter. imagine me coming home with that surprise._

 
it really isn't a garunteed (sp) orgasm... Bcus i have the horizontal and i mean in the gym it would get me unexpected happiness but during sex it did nothing for me. I actually lost sensitivity and it's a lot harder for me to climax now when i am supposed to. I'm not saying it'll happen that way for you just saying dn't think getting it will be like you orgasming every step you take either.


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 22, 2008)

I LOVE mine. Its really cute. It hurt like hell, but it was pretty quick. it was a little painful afterward but If I can do it (and I'm afraid of my own shadow AND I'm too scared to get a tattoo,lol) ANYONE can do it. 

from my experience it didn't make it more sensitive at all. but that was just me. I didn't get it for those purposes anyway. lol.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_it really isn't a garunteed (sp) orgasm... Bcus i have the horizontal and i mean in the gym it would get me unexpected happiness but during sex it did nothing for me. I actually lost sensitivity and it's a lot harder for me to climax now when i am supposed to. I'm not saying it'll happen that way for you just saying dn't think getting it will be like you orgasming every step you take either._

 
haha, I hate when that happens while working out, I feel like I have to go wipe myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My friend got hers done as well and she said the same thing about loosing sensitivity.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_it really isn't a garunteed (sp) orgasm... Bcus i have the horizontal and i mean in the gym it would get me unexpected happiness but during sex it did nothing for me. I actually lost sensitivity and it's a lot harder for me to climax now when i am supposed to. I'm not saying it'll happen that way for you just saying dn't think getting it will be like you orgasming every step you take either._

 
Was yours the actual clitoris or just thru the hood? Aren't horizontals like behind the nerve bundle and hood piercings only thru the hood itself?


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Nope.
Milk ducts aren't fed by one duct into one hole in the nipple. 
The scar tissue would have to be some kind of massive to completely close off milk distribution._

 





 Well, I am fully aware of that, as I breastfed both of my children... I was just sayin'.  Maybe this is due to my fear of getting them caught on something and ripping them (just thinking about it makes me cringe!)
Besides, any extra reassurance, if that is what is needed (since the OP was seeking it) doesn't hurt.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dear God.
Pulled out?
*cringe*_

 

yeah, it hurt like hell. they didnt go COMPLETELY through, but they were basically hanging on by a thread of skin. i dont really remember what happened exactly other than fooling around with a guy friend and i guess he forgot, or didnt mean to be so rough, or something along those lines. that took forever to heal up, too.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Was yours the actual clitoris or just thru the hood? Aren't horizontals like behind the nerve bundle and hood piercings only thru the hood itself?_

 
Nope it's a horizontal hood just rests right on top of the clit. I have no idea why it's like that i don't think it nikd a nerve all i know is sometimes i feel it but most of the time it's like it's not even there. And since it's be pierced i've gone from always getting off to being lucky if i even get wet. I asked the guy who pierced it and he said it was normal for some. eh i'm thinking on just getting a labia one.


----------



## Calhoune (Feb 23, 2008)

You can breastfeed even if you've had pierced nipples, there are atleast 20 something milk ducts in each nipple, and a piercing would only affect very few of them. 
One thing you should keep in mind, but that is very very rare, is that you can get mastitis which is an infection in the milkducts and this can be very dangerous, even lethal.

I don't mean to spook anyone because this is extremely rare and you would've had to have gone to a very inexperienced piercer, I just want to make sure that if you do get it done, keep this in mind if you piercing starts to feel weird.

Here's a link about it: NSFW, graphic picture

I got mine done about 6 months ago and I love love love them to death. 
It hurts, of course you are piercing your nipple after all, but the pain goes away fast. When I first got them pierced I had barbells but I quickly changed to captive bead ring.
My boyfriend absolutely loves them, he loves playing with them almost as much as I like it and yes for me atleast, my sensitivity is heightened.
I also just love the way my nipples look pierced, I think they look prettier to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's some general information, and pictures, on nipple piercings: Boobs ahoy


----------



## mistella (Feb 27, 2008)

I pierced mine with a safety pin. I was 16 and stupid and *lucky as hell *they didnt get infected! Do NOT ever do this. lol.. It didn't hurt too bad. at the time I had 13 piercings so I would say I was really into the pain. I haven't worn any jewelry in mine for over a year & the hole is still there. My nipples feel the same- no less sensitive or more. I love mine though! I would def do it again


----------



## Pascal (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_you guys are brave souls lol. nipples and hoods pierced....agh. If I wasn't such a wimp I might try it. But I doubt it. Knowing my luck something bad would happen.

for those with hood piercings--.................does it really make you like a hundred times more sensitive? I've heard stories of girls with that pierced and they orgasm by like, walking up the steps. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons? Its hard for me to orgasm at all so this might be a good solution...?_

 
oh shit thats crazy I couldn't do that


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_you guys are brave souls lol. nipples and hoods pierced....agh. If I wasn't such a wimp I might try it. But I doubt it. Knowing my luck something bad would happen.

for those with hood piercings--.................does it really make you like a hundred times more sensitive? I've heard stories of girls with that pierced and they orgasm by like, walking up the steps. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons? Its hard for me to orgasm at all so this might be a good solution...?_

 
(Sorry, this is a bit off-topic)

CantAffordMAC:

My vch is vertical, with a barbell.
I'd suggest checking out BMEzine if you're thinking about it -there are more female genital piercings than people usually mention. And there are a lot of reader-submitted stories where they all tell about their experience of getting the piercing and experience after...
I haven't had any change in sensation at all, no more or less. It's different for every girl. You could always get it done, 'try it out' and retire it if it doesn't help?
But an easier solution might be a mini vibrator!!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

Back on topic...

I had a nipple piercing for a while, they usually take ages to heal --about about 8-12 months.
Mine didn't heal properly because i insisted on wearing padded push-up bras too often, which put pressure on the piercing. I'll be getting them done again soon and will be investing in some less padded bras.

I'd recommend getting it done with a bar and not wearing push-up bras too often!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 29, 2008)

I had both of mine done, but now only sport a ring on the left nipple.  The one on the right boobie started pushing itself out and I didn't want my nipple to rip.  When I first got them pierced, I couldn't stop looking at them, but I must say it did hurt...after, not when the needle went through my nipple too much, though.  It's a shocking pain, something you don't really expect.  After they were pierced, I wore a sports bra to protect them and ensure they didn't catch on anything.

It felt like my nipples were sunburned for about a week and a half.  Unpleasant, but easily forgotten about.

I say, do what you wanna do.

I haven't had any problems with mine since.  The only thing is it is a slight...I don't know, I wouldn't say burn, just weird tiny sting when it gets SUPER cold.  Other than that, doesn't hurt at all.  Just be careful it doesn't get tugged.

If you have a significant other, wait for many weeks before you let them get near your nipples with saliva.  Saliva=bacteria.  Nipple piercings are not great with bacteria.

It looks so hot, though!  I will never get rid of mine.

I like my one, even though I used to think it looked funny because now I have one natural, one punk!  I also have large aerolas and it makes me feel less insecure.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_I like my one, even though I used to think it looked funny because now I have one natural, one punk!  _

 
I actually just got one done -i like asymmetry in my piercings- and was going to keep it like that. 
Next time, i'm getting both done, but one vertical and one diagonal. (The first one was horizontal, i don't have it any more)


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 4, 2008)

I got mine pierced today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Right -vertical, left - diagonal.

Britgrl: as for pros and cons, the main pro for me is that they look amazing!! They make me like my breasts more. I'm happy!!
Not sure i can think of any cons right now... 'cept the obvious trying not to bump them or sleep on them for a while! Oh, and i'm going to have to ditch my heavily-padded (1-2ins padding) gel bras for a while and go for something with less padding -just sof6t cotton. Some people will say that this doesn't really matter, but the reason my first piercing rejected is that the push-up bra put too much pressure on it, so it didn't stay in place and started to move forward. (Luckily i took it out before getting the full rejection split-nipple effect!)

K, HTH!


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 6, 2008)

I have both of mine done.  Piercing was a breeze.  I think the hardest part of the whole experience was trying to sign my name and fill out the form because I had just walked in from -20'C weather and my hands weren't quite capable of writing yet.  Heh.  I do believe that what I said after it was done was "that was fun, I wanna do it again!!!"

Not really any problems throughout healing.  A little sore here and there and if you accidentally knock them you become very aware of a part of your body you probably wouldn't pay much attention to while clothed.  Heh.  

Mine are barbells, but I wanna change them out to rings sometime....

I actually don't really have much feeling in my nipples (they're kinda large...) and I can't remember if I ever had feeling so I don't think its because of the piercings.  Cuz I can definitely feel when something happens to them.

My only "major" problem has been that I sleep on my right side so that boob gets squashed a lot more than the left one and this has caused the barbell to migrate slightly so that if you looked at my nipple from the side (from like how I would see it looking down at my boobs) it kinda looks like / but not as drastic.  It looks the same as the left on in the front so it doesn't bother me much.  

I had to take them out for an xray and it was SOOOO weird to see my nipples without their sparkles.  I was like "they look so little and naked"

Heh...


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 9, 2008)

I had my left one done about 6 mos. ago...it didn't hurt getting it pierced. You have to be really religious about cleaning it, especially during the first month or so. 

I love mine!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 9, 2008)

If you get a nipple piercing, make sure to watch out for Donald Ducknsfw


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

one of my friends did his with a safety pin when we were in high school. i never realized it until just now, but he and i should probably not be allowed to have safety pins in our possession after his nipples and my diy septum piercing haha.

i've heard they don't hurt much at all when you're getting them done. but be careful with your aftercare...and remember you're going to have scar tissue so your nipples are going to be forever hard after piercing them.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_...and remember you're going to have scar tissue so your nipples are going to be forever hard after piercing them._

 
Not usually true.
I had one pierced, then retired and had almost no scar tissue or hardness or permanent nipple-on. No one else i know has had that either.

That Donald duck pic is funny, the girl's cute.


----------



## elib067 (Nov 6, 2008)

i really want to get my nipples pierced but i'm in a stupid water aerobics class at school (it satisfies my pe credit). i wear a bikini but i'm not sure if i should wait to get them done. i only have it two times a week for about 45 minutes. its a school pool so it is extra chlorinated. what do you guys think? should i wait or can i go for it?!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2008)

I totally would do it.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I totally would do it._

 
It's soo worth it!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elib067* 

 
_i really want to get my nipples pierced but i'm in a stupid water aerobics class at school (it satisfies my pe credit). i wear a bikini but i'm not sure if i should wait to get them done. i only have it two times a week for about 45 minutes. its a school pool so it is extra chlorinated. what do you guys think? should i wait or can i go for it?!_

 

as long as it's a chlorinated clean pool I don't see why you'd have to worry. I had both of mine done and a few weeks later I was chillin in a hot tub.

It does hurt though .. for all of a minute maybe 40 seconds


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 6, 2008)

I've actually done a complete about face when it comes to nipple piercings. I've always been opposed to getting them, and maybe a month ago started thinking about it. I've got to finish healing my navel first though. And then I'll probably get my tragus done. And perhaps then my nipples. I've got a running list in my head of what I want done.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I've actually done a complete about face when it comes to nipple piercings. I've always been opposed to getting them, and maybe a month ago started thinking about it. I've got to finish healing my navel first though. And then I'll probably get my tragus done. And perhaps then my nipples. I've got a running list in my head of what I want done._

 

For some reason it seems like it took my navel 4EVA to heal...But it finally did...But I swear it was almost 6 months or longer


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 6, 2008)

^Yeah, it's a little over a month old and it's doing pretty well. But hell, my rook (cartilage ridge in the ear) is still bitchy on a regular basis, and that thing is over 6 months old. It's considered one of the hardest piercings to heal... But it's so pretty!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 6, 2008)

The more I think about it the more I want mine pierced!
And this thread doesn't help at all :b

But idk... I have an unhealed navel, labret + ear so I guess I should wait


----------



## elib067 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_^Yeah, it's a little over a month old and it's doing pretty well. But hell, my rook (cartilage ridge in the ear) is still bitchy on a regular basis, and that thing is over 6 months old. It's considered one of the hardest piercings to heal... But it's so pretty!_

 

yeah i have my rook done and i love it. i got it pierced with a cbr and then i switched to a hoop for about a month. it still wasn't healing/healed (a year later) but then i put my cbr back in and POOF it magically healed! for some reason my nose was like that too, i put in new jewelry and it it healed within a couple weeks. odd.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_It's soo worth it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Mine are done, so is my VCH.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 6, 2008)

after reading this I soo want mine done now XD!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 6, 2008)

OT, but my belly piercing is taking some time to heal too. I got it done in April, and it doesnt hurt anymore, but....like crusts over occasionally. That sounds gross but hey its true. It doesnt hurt, I keep it clean, it doesnt smell or anything. So I guess its normal. 

I am starting to really want either my tongue, or nipples or both pierced. But I really dont want to deal with the pain...

Aghhhhhhh!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 6, 2008)

it doesn't hurt.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 6, 2008)

But do you have a high tolerance for pain? My belly button didnt hurt, my tattoo hurt a bit but it was more annoying then anything. But Ive heard from so many people that the nipples hurt when u get them done, they hurt for weeks after, u get them caught on ur bras, etc.

It makes me shudder just thinking about it. I meant to go back and reread this entire thread to get more opinions, but i forgot.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a high tolerance for pain.
I was only sore a day or two.
I'm pretty aware of NOT getting it caught...and a hoop really helps with that.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 7, 2008)

So you think the hoop is less likely to get snagged?

God, I love getting pierced. I told myself I'd let the navel heal, but I'm getting the urge again. And it's cheaper than another tattoo.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah my hoops were way less in the way.
They rotated more though. 
I have a barbell in my right, I kinda want to change to a hoop but haven't done it. I need to get my left done :/


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 7, 2008)

Meg, lets go get our nipples pierced together!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 7, 2008)

Sure, come on up to Vancouver!


----------



## MeliBoss (Nov 7, 2008)

This is Random, but I just actually took mine out last night. I was just kinda over them and for some reason lately when I PMS'ed they would hurt....bad...So I was cleaning them last night and said ....yeah I'm over them. But they were fun while they lasted. 
Getting them done....the first one not so bad...the second one....HURT!!! I swear I could feel it ripping through about 4 layer of "skin" or whatever. But I dont regret it. Keeping them clean is a must of course. Luckly I didn't have to deal with any infections or anything.


----------



## linzbyrd (Nov 7, 2008)

Although I don't have mine pierced anymore, I would recommend nipple piercing to anyone who was considering it.  Sure it hurts, needles pushed through sensitive flesh usually does, lol, but so worth it after.  Not only did the piercings make my nipples waaaay more sensitive, they looked damn hot too!  Plus, I liked having that little secret.  Anyways, after about 4 years, I sadly had to retire them because one was migrating badly, and I wanted both or none.  It was a sad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Oh yeah, and for me, barbells were way better for not catching, or hitting on stuff.  Hope that helps.


----------



## elib067 (Nov 7, 2008)

first off i would like to say thank you for everyone that responded. and i think i'm going to go in tomorrow, hopefully (if i don't have to work). damn i wish i could take all of you with me.

another question i have. barbells or hoops. i know most places will tell you which would be the most appropriate for you but i have descent sized boobs 36D and i want to know which is the less irritating.


love you all


----------



## MsButterfli (Nov 7, 2008)

i had my boobs and clit hood done, i guess my pain tolerance level is kinda high cuz the piercer was like shit, u didnt even flinch and u stared right at it lol...i took em out for various reasons but after i give birth i may decide to get another piercing..but the boobs r nice and sensitive now in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when i had the clit hood piercing (vertical) goooooooooosh walkin was fun lol


----------



## linzbyrd (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elib067* 

 
_first off i would like to say thank you for everyone that responded. and i think i'm going to go in tomorrow, hopefully (if i don't have to work). damn i wish i could take all of you with me.

another question i have. barbells or hoops. i know most places will tell you which would be the most appropriate for you but i have descent sized boobs 36D and i want to know which is the less irritating.


love you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My boobs were 38 DD when pierced, so I may be able to help!  For the initial piercing, hoops were good for keeping the site clean, but as soon as I could, I got my piercer to change them to barbells.  The hoops would catch on things and flip up which would really hurt during the healing process cuz of the crusties (gross, I know).  Also, try to not wear a bra as much as you can, because it puts pressure on the piercing site.  As soon as I would get home for the day, off goes the bra, lol.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Nov 7, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in as someone who has a very LOW tolerance for pain. I had both nipples pierced (horizonta barbells) in summer, both in one session. My piercer said most people do one nipple first and then come back for the other one, but I wanted to get it done and over with

Yes it hurt really bad, but the piercing process itself only takes like half a second. I believe anyone can take half a second of pain. But the healing process is different for everyone!
Afterwards my nipples were sore and felt kinda tight. I swear to god, that feeling lasted about 6 hours and I was good. I went out right afterwards, and I know how bad it is but my nipples were ahem played with that night. Yuck, I know..not hygenic, but it just happened.
I didn´t get an infection, and they were completely healed within a week. In comparison, my belly button piercing took about 3 months to stop secretion!

And my barbells are somewhat small, if I were to go braless (which never happens) my nipples would just look erect (cause they are halfway erect now all the time), you can´t see the piercings through the shirt.

I sorta didn´t like my nipples before, I hated the way they looked when they were soft. I just like the look of erect nipples I guess. When a friend had hers done and told me that having them pierced makes them stay somewhat erect all the time I was like ok I´m doing it. My fiancé always loved the idea of pierced nipples, so I had an ok from him too. 
I seriously love my nipples now! lol. I wished I would have done this years ago


----------



## xxAngelxx (Nov 7, 2008)

I had mine done for a while, horizontal barbels. I absolutely loved them. They heightened sensitivity and looked cool. Just keep them very clean and wear a bra. Snags really hurt!


----------



## elib067 (Nov 7, 2008)

I DID ITTTTT! the end.

it hurts. but litterally for like .5 seconds.


----------



## Calhoune (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh man! I really miss my piercings...

I had both done, but I was forced to take my left one out because it was slight crooked, then my right one was starting to get rejected and almost break through my nipple... I'm going to wait a LONG time, well six months, and then get them done again because I really loved them but learn from my mistakes:

1. Keep the original jewlery in for a while, I switched mine after a month to rings
2.... play safely. My boyfriend liked them a bit too much if you catch my drift and it was a big factor to them rejecting. Allow atleast, I dunno, 6 months of safe play. I should've.

I had them for 8 months and thought it should've been well healed up by now, but shame on me


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you girls with Nipple Piercings have them done Vertically or Horizontally? and which do you prefer?

I'm not sure which I like better o-o


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2008)

I definitely want horizontal. With barbells. Lol, my bf is coming to visit in a few weeks and he wants to watch, so I might get them at the beginning of next month.


----------



## elib067 (Nov 13, 2008)

i got mine done horizontally just because i prefer that look. and it wouldn't be as awkward if you decided to put rings in.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 13, 2008)

You people are crazy...lol....My whole back is almost covered in tattoos and I thought I was going to pass out when I got my navel pierced...I love the look of piercings... especially in weird spots but I have no tolerance for the pain! Good luck to everyone's ninnys lol


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Nov 13, 2008)

My belly button piercing actually hurt more than my nipple piercing. I had a horizontal barbell as well. I loved how it looked but for me the healing process was brutal. Eventually I ended up taking it out because my bf would complain all the time about it (sometimes it was TOO sensitive) and it became a nuisance. The fun factor kinda just wore off after a while


----------



## banjobama (Nov 13, 2008)

I had one nipple pierced horizontally. It hurt like HELL. And after two months, it was still sore and scabby. So I took it out. I would never do it again.

And I have a high pain tolerance. I've had my nose and tongue pierced twice, and my belly button pierced, and four tattoos. I plan on doing a natural childbirth when I have kids. But I would never pierce my nipple again.


----------



## elib067 (Nov 21, 2008)

just a report if anyone cares?

its been two weeks and i swear they are pretty much healed (or at least they feel like it) this has been the best healing experience i have had


*for reference i have 3 holes in each ear, two cartilage piercings in the same ear, one rook, my nose, and bellybutton


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_OT, but my belly piercing is taking some time to heal too. I got it done in April, and it doesnt hurt anymore, but....like crusts over occasionally. That sounds gross but hey its true. It doesnt hurt, I keep it clean, it doesnt smell or anything. So I guess its normal. 

I am starting to really want either my tongue, or nipples or both pierced. But I really dont want to deal with the pain...

Aghhhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have my tongue pierced and honest to god it didnt hurt at all!!! as soon as i left the parlor i walked down the block to a Micky D's and grabbed a large cup of ice!!.... i was sucking on ice the whole train ride home.. and like an hour later i was eating ribs lol lol..... so best bet is not to let your tongue swell because thenn it REALLY hurts this happened to my friend she didnt eat ice and her tongue was so fat it hurt cuz the ring wasnt long enough she had to go back to put in a longer one then she went for ice lol lol......

I SAY GO FOR ITT


----------



## revinn (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm going to bump this thread instead of starting a new one. 

I'm seriously considering getting both of my nipples pierced..I have three tattoos, a navel piercing, six lobe piercings, and an industrial. The only thing I'm freaking out about is the risk of mastitis..Does anyone know how common it is to have such a bad infection? I can't find stats anywhere online.

Also, how do you clean it? Shot glass/salt water, like your belly button? And would steroid cream be safe to use on it? (I used steroid cream to heal my industrial and it was perfect after only one month.) 

I'm obv going to ask the piercer these questions as well, and maybe my GP, but I'd like to hear from some of you guys as well!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine are three weeks old now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I currently have lobes x4, upper helix, rook, tragus, nipples x2, and navel.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 21, 2009)

I used to have lots of piercings (multiple lip, nose, septum, whatever...) but I've taken them all out and now just have my tongue and nipple piercings, which I ADORE.
I doubt I'll ever take either of them out. My nipple piercings took a _year and a half_ to heal properly (surface piercings don't like my skin) but I persevered with them and now they're perfect.

They hurt so much to get pierced... and were throbbing in pain for about 3 days afterward, but after that it was okay (ish).

My tongue didn't hurt at all to get done, but the swelling afterwards was the most painful week of my life, lol.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I'm going to bump this thread instead of starting a new one. 

I'm seriously considering getting both of my nipples pierced..I have three tattoos, a navel piercing, six lobe piercings, and an industrial. The only thing I'm freaking out about is the risk of mastitis..Does anyone know how common it is to have such a bad infection? I can't find stats anywhere online.

Also, how do you clean it? Shot glass/salt water, like your belly button? And would steroid cream be safe to use on it? (I used steroid cream to heal my industrial and it was perfect after only one month.) 

I'm obv going to ask the piercer these questions as well, and maybe my GP, but I'd like to hear from some of you guys as well!_

 
I used a sea salt soak twice a day for roughly ten minutes, in a glass.  You kinda lean over, create a seal, and then you can lean back and chill holding the glasses in place.  I never did anything more than that when I had mine pierced.  Same with any other piercings (I've had about 20)... sea salt, and Satin antimicrobial soap on my navel piercings and sometimes my ears if things got grouchy.  

From what I've read/seen/heard, most piercers advise against using any creams on piercings.  So I'm not familiar with the use of steroid cream on piercings.  (What exactly is steroid cream if you don't mind me asking?  I'm curious!)

Infection wise, I never had problems with mine, although I only had them for a year.  But I am particular about aftercare and cleanliness.  For an infection to start, something has to get introduced to that spot and allowed to fester.  With proper hygiene and aftercare, I would venture to say that infection is a very rare occurrence.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 21, 2009)

I have both my nipples done. I got them done at the same time and I got horizontal barbells. I've had them for about 3yrs. I love my piercings and I can't foresee myself taking them out. I have to admit they did hurt. Hurt more than any tattoo I've ever gotten and more then my VCH piercing( which didn't hurt btw). Like someone said BMEzine was my go to resource before making the plunge. Results may vary so remember that one person's piercing experience may not be the same as yours. Do your research make sure you are doing this for you. In the end you are the one that's going to have to carry them around. Did I mention I love my piercings? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Find a professional piercer and see if he/she will do a private consultation to answer any questions you have before you decide to pierce. I spoke to my piercer on the phone and in person before I let her get her hands on my tatas. I got mine to increase sensitivity and It definitely helped. Be diligent with your care and hygiene, remember that it takes about a year to heal completely.


----------



## revinn (Sep 22, 2009)

hello_kitty said:


> From what I've read/seen/heard, most piercers advise against using any creams on piercings. So I'm not familiar with the use of steroid cream on piercings. (What exactly is steroid cream if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious!)[\quote]
> 
> Well, I had some rejection issues with my navel piercings (I took oral antibiotics to clear that up actually, and it worked!), so as soon as I got some hypertrophic scarring on my industrial (those ugly bumps), I booked an appointment for my family doctor to look at it. She gave me a sample of this cream that has a small dose of steroids that is recommended to reverse that kind of scarring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 24, 2009)

So you guys don't have a senstivity issue?  I was going to get my nipples done but decided to get my vertical hood instead because everyone said the sensation was intense, like all the time!  I was like man I can't deal with that, knowing my luck I'll be helping a customer at work and something hits my boob and I'll be all randy.


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 27, 2009)

I say go for it, if you want it badly enough. Everyones pain tolerance is different. 

I'd like to get one of mine done, but my boyfriend has both of his done. I personally feel like he would think I'm copying him or something.


----------



## tattedupprince (Jan 8, 2012)

I have had my nipples pierced for about 8 years now, and they never would heal.  I have tried sea salt, H2Ocean spray, tea tree oil, and everything else. They are easily irritated, and still secrete pus and bleed sometimes.  I refuse to take them out because it hurt like hell getting them done.  I recently had a flare up in my eczema.  I was prescribed a steroid cream for my skin from my dermatologist.  I started putting it on my nipples.  All of a sudden, they are getting better. Nothing else in the world works on my nipples but this cream.  I think steroid creams are fine to use if you have had the piercings for a while.  Mine are mostly healed, but I just need them to go ahead a heal completely.  I would not apply steroid creams to any new piercing that is still in the initial phase of healing,


----------

